# Dringend! INtelegence/acoreus



## Stabica (4 Mai 2008)

Liebe Profis hier,

ich glaube, dieses Thema INtelegence/acoreus wurde bereits sehr oft behandelt und ich habe auch schon versucht, Antworten zu finden. Bitte verzeiht mir, aber ich versteh das alles nicht (liegt vielleicht an meiner Generation). So vieles verändert sich, Daten wandern einfach so etc. 

Aber vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.

Es kam eine Mahnung von acoreus über einen Betrag von 38,85, eine Forderung von INtelegence wegen einer EROTIKLINE. Weder ich noch meine Tochter (11) rufen solche eine LINE an. Auch sonst rufe ich keine "Anderen Anbieter" an. Nun wollte mir ein Bekannter erzählen, auf meinem Rechner würde sich vielleicht ein Dailer eingeschlichen haben. Was ist das? Wo kommt das her? Was macht der? und Wie bekomm ich das wieder weg? Kann das wirklich sein?

Ich hoffe auf eine Antwort, bitte in normaler Ausdrucksweise, denn die Fachwörter sind für mich sehr schwer verständlich.

Gruß, Andrea


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Mai 2008)

*AW: Dringend! INtelegence/acoreus*



Stabica schrieb:


> Es kam eine Mahnung von acoreus über einen Betrag von 38,85, eine Forderung von INtelegence wegen einer EROTIKLINE.


Wer ist dein Telefonprovider? Steht auf der Rechnung eine  Telefonnummer, die angewählt worden sein soll?


Stabica schrieb:


> Nun wollte mir ein Bekannter erzählen, auf meinem Rechner würde sich vielleicht ein Dialer eingeschlichen haben.


Ginge rein theoretisch, aber nur wenn der PC über eine Wählverbindung und nicht über DSL ans Internet angeschlossen ist.


----------



## Stabica (4 Mai 2008)

*AW: Dringend! INtelegence/acoreus*

mein Telefonanbieter ist telecom. nein, eine direkte nummer ist nicht angegeben. Und wir haben eine Fritzbox??? DSL??? Wir haben sowas wie "XXL Local/T-ISDN.

Andrea


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Dringend! INtelegence/acoreus*

Hi,
also die genaue Nummer wäre schon wichtig. Woher stammt denn die Info, dass es sich um eine "Erotikline" handeln soll? 
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, kam eine Mahnung. Wieso das? Da muß es ja auch eine Rechnung geben. Normalerweise bezahlt man umstrittene Telefonbeträge nicht und bekommt dann eine Mahnung.
Ich hab es noch nicht ganz begriffen, was da passiert ist - also bitte helfe uns ein wenig...

Vielleicht hilft Dir dieser Service der in-telegence weiter
http://www.in-telegence.de/96.0.html

Ein Dialer ist prinzipiell möglich. Frage: Bist Du häufiger auf ausländischen Seiten unterwegs?
Wenn sich ein Dialer eingeschlichen hätte, muß Dir jemand helfen, der sich mit dem PC auskennt. In diesem Fall (ich halte es nach wie vor für unwahrscheinlich) wäre es dringend erforderlich, den Dialer nicht einfach runterzulöschen.

Zum ersten Lesen kann ich Dir das hier empfehlen:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/dialer-und-mehrwertdienste/

aber sinnvoller wäre erst einmal, genau herauszufinden, um was es überhaupt geht. Was ist das für eine Rechnung/Mahnung? Was steht da *genau* drauf?


----------



## Stabica (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Dringend! INtelegence/acoreus*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Aber die Sache hat sich aufgeklärt. Mein Mann und ich waren in dem Zeitraum dieser dubiosen Anrufe oder "anderer Dienste" im Urlaub und mein Schwager paßte während dieser Zeit auf Hund und Haus auf. An einem Abend hatte er so eine 0900-Nummer gewählt, weil er neugierig war, wie er uns gestern gebeichtet hat, nachdem ich von der Fa. INtelegence die genauen Daten erhielt. So ein Schlingel! Aber irgendwie bin ich nun auch erleichtert, weil ich nun erfuhr, daß es nichts mit unserem Computer zu tun hat.

Trotzdem vielen Dank an die beiden Antworter.

Gruß
Andrea


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Dringend! INtelegence/acoreus*



Stabica schrieb:


> Liebe Profis hier,
> 
> ich glaube, dieses Thema INtelegence/acoreus wurde bereits sehr oft behandelt und ich habe auch schon versucht, Antworten zu finden. Bitte verzeiht mir, aber ich versteh das alles nicht (liegt vielleicht an meiner Generation). So vieles verändert sich, Daten wandern einfach so etc.
> 
> Aber vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.



Den Verein kenne ich, ich bitte jeden der mit denen Ärger hat, hier seinen Senf dazu zu geben, damit das ein Ende nimmt.

[edit]

die Seite ist zwar noch im Bau, aber ich hatte heute auch so ein Schrieb in der Post

Burny


----------



## Gast1982 (19 August 2009)

*AW: Dringend! INtelegence/acoreus*

Hallo,

ich habe auch eine Rechnung von Int-elegenc bekommen. Es war ein kleiner Betrag von 8 €nochwas. Ich hatte allerdings keinen Blassen Schimmer, wer das ist und was die von mir wollen. Also habe ich nicht bezahlt, weil ich das erstmal recherchieren wollte. Prompt kam schon ein paar Tage später ein Inkassobrief mit einem Betrag von über 50 €! Das ist doch wohl nicht rechtens, oder? Ich habe garantiert keine 0190er Nummer angerufen! Ich gehe natürlich per DSL ins Netz und mein Anbieter ist O2. Was soll ich jetzt machen? Ich sehe überhaupt nicht ein, das zu bezahlen.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 September 2009)

*AW: Dringend! INtelegence/acoreus*

genau das selbe problem habe ich auch... bei mir sinds mitlerweile 55,99 wegen irgen einer internetzahlung.. da ich aber nichts über internet zahle, kriegen die auch kein geld von mir.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 November 2009)

*AW: Dringend! INtelegence/acoreus*

hi leute.

ich hoffe ihr könnt helfen

es geht um eine bestimmte 0900 die von uns keiner kennt und auch nicht zurück verfolgt werden konnte.
/  0900320002399   /
wer helfen kann bitte schnell sind jetzt bei 250€ angekommen, und keiner weiß von wo und wie die nummer gewählt werden konnte.

Teschnische daten:

Athlone 64 3800+; 1GB Ram; Windows home; Avira 9.0; Internet Explorer 8;

nutze auch Skype.

Danke in voraus


----------



## Teleton (19 November 2009)

*AW: Dringend! INtelegence/acoreus*

Spielt jemand bei Euch Onlinegames?
Die Nummer ist von Daotec (die letzten Ziffern gehören nicht zur Rufnummer sondern dienen der Zuordnung beim Dienstanbieter.)


> Ihre Sucheingabe war zu lang. Die gesuchte Rufnummer wurde auf 7 Stellen gekürzt.
> 0900 - 3 - 200023
> Diensteanbieter:
> Daotec Telecom GmbH
> ...


Schau mal hier rein:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...fonrechnung-ueber-1000-mit-0900er-nummer.html


----------



## jupp11 (19 November 2009)

*AW: Dringend! INtelegence/acoreus*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> es geht um eine bestimmte 0900 die von uns keiner kennt und auch nicht zurück verfolgt werden konnte.
> /  0900320002399





> Ihre Sucheingabe war zu lang. Die gesuchte Rufnummer wurde auf 7 Stellen gekürzt.  0900 - 3 - 200023
> Diensteanbieter: Daotec Telecom GmbH
> Untere Augartenstr. 21
> 1120 Wien
> ...


Die technischen Daten des PC sind ohne Belang


----------



## Ju_liiii (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: Dringend! INtelegence/acoreus*

ich hab im spiel nostal mal eine rechnung nicht bezalht,und jetzt hab ich die rechnung bezahlt.Aber ichw erde nicht freigeschlaten??


----------



## Heiko (2 März 2010)

*AW: Dringend! INtelegence/acoreus*

Da fragst Du an der falschen Stelle...


----------



## webwatcher (2 März 2010)

*AW: Dringend! INtelegence/acoreus*



Ju_liiii schrieb:


> .Aber ichw erde nicht freigeschlaten??


Bitte ganz laut vorlesen, am besten fünfmal wiederholen: 

"Hier ist Computerbetrug.de *nicht* INtelegence/acoreus"


----------



## Heiko (2 März 2010)

*AW: Dringend! INtelegence/acoreus*

Oder noch besser: von einem vorlesen lassen, der lesen kann...


----------



## webwatcher (3 März 2010)

*AW: Dringend! INtelegence/acoreus*

Es gibt jetzt mittlerweile 6  ( in Worten *sechs* ) Threads zu dem Thema 

Bitte hier weiterposten

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...tion-services-fordert-ohne-rot-zu-werden.html

Thread geschlossen


----------

